# TOOL CHESTS



## OldSchoolTools (8 Jan 2010)

HAS ANYONE GOT ANY PICTURES OF THEIR OWN TOOL CHEST? A LOT OF THE OLDER DESIGNS WHERE FOR THE WOODEN PLANES ETC SOMETHING I don't USE SO COULD utilise MORE SPACE FOR OTHER TOOLS. SOME IDEAS WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## big soft moose (8 Jan 2010)

you can get a very good book " the toolbox book" by jim toplin which covers everything you need to know on this

its part of a series - the other two being the workshop book and the workbench book - I know because i got all three for xmas *gloat*


----------



## Alf (9 Jan 2010)

Might be a few ideas here.


----------



## Mr Ed (9 Jan 2010)

Its not a chest as such, but this is one I built recently;

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ds+toolbox

Ed


----------



## OldSchoolTools (9 Jan 2010)

Alf":32dwh05p said:


> Might be a few ideas here.



some great ideas here would need to take time off work to task these projects thaks for the read. Gary


----------



## OldSchoolTools (9 Jan 2010)

Mr Ed":223zif2b said:


> Its not a chest as such, but this is one I built recently;
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ds+toolbox
> 
> Ed



Looks to good to be used, great for the benchhand, my works predominantly site, but may follow your design for my home workshop tools (double garage) workshop sounds posher


----------

